# Power Steering Pump Failure :(



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Just when I thought the TT had stopped breaking on me!!!

Last night the power steering started to whine - check the fluid level which was low so I topped it up. This morning its no better and got progressivley worse on the drive into work.

blipping the throttle from idle to around 1800rpm makes it whine and on steering it whines louder and louder and generally feels heavy and lumpy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm guessing these are not a cheap part to replace.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Check to see if the level has gone down again. Doesn't take much to make the difference.
I had a very small leak and lost half a cupfull which caused the noise to start.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

did you bleed it?


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> did you bleed it?


No - how do I do that?

Would air in the system cause the lumpy feel and heavy steering?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

well, it can... top up the fluid and then leave the pas fluid cap off. Engine on, turn lock to lock several times slowly.. replace cap...

worth a try before you become depressed at the thought at tracing a split pas pipe... or replacing the pump :x


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> well, it can... top up the fluid and then leave the pas fluid cap off. Engine on, turn lock to lock several times slowly.. replace cap...
> 
> worth a try before you become depressed at the thought at tracing a split pas pipe... or replacing the pump :x


Will give it a go - thanks!!!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

To be fair it cured my whine. If you get an assistant you can view the microscopic bubbles that fizz up on lock to lock.


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Fluid has disappeared and I can see a trail leading from the car!

Clearly got a leak somewhere. Is there a way to turn pump off to stop any damage? Can't see a separate fuse for it.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

its driven by the aux belt. Whip the under tray off and pin point the split pipe work.. dont drive it it may run dry and seize the pump.

report your findings


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You could bite the bullit and get the AA man out to get you to a garage as it will be a dismantling job to sort out.
Steve


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

I've unfortunately got to drive it home the 40 mile. No other way to get home.

Going to TT shop on saturday so no point locating split pipe as I can't do anything about it myself.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Ahh no worries top up and drive safely. Try pull over a few times for a check.

GG


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Mine is creaking at the moment fluid was low so topped up but noise still there.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

try the bleed method...


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it likely to be a pipe or the pump that's leaking?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

pipes usually split or corrode through...

what was the verdict'?


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Will find out on Saturday.

It's stopped whining but the steering is now ultra heavy - parking is nigh on impossible lol


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Been checked out and the steering rack is leaking


----------

